# TP-Link TL-WDN4800 Cant seem to connect



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I currently have this wifi card in my desktop:
N900 Wireless Dual Band PCI Express Adapter TL-WDN4800 - Welcome to TP-LINK

I purchased this one maybe a year or two back because I thought it should be good especially because I live in student housing and the router is very far from me.

However, in my new house, I am unable to connect to the router. 
If I bring my computer downstairs, closer to the router, then I am able to connect.
My very mediocre laptop is able to connect to the router but my computer is unable to.
I have tried updating to the newest driver.
I am rather unfamiliar with wifi cards and routers and such so I have no idea where to begin.

If someone could point me in the right direction for what to check, I would be very appreciative.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

I should also add, it is currently on Channel 6 (so it isnt sharing with anything else) and I have the channel width at both 20mhz and 40mhz


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

Update:

So I took out my super old Alfa AWUS036H 1000mW 802.11b/g USB Wifi adapter and I can connect to the router no problem.

Could someone please explain why this might be?
As far as the 2 cards go, it seems like my TP-Link card should be a much better card but I cant seem to connect with it.
But with my super old usb adapter, I can connect flawlessly.


----------

